# Things you do to anoy your spouse



## Not Sure (May 30, 2014)

My wife will occasionaly pluck eyebrows in front of the mirror, i'll stand nearby and make percectly timed poping sounds


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2014)

If you ask her, most everything.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> If you ask her, most everything.



Agree! It's a far shorter list naming what I do that DOESN'T annoy her!


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2014)

The attempt at humor at her expense, especially first thing in the morning!

Forgetting stuff!

Having a conversation with her then zoning out on another thought then return with the wrong answer!

Believe it or not setting the table wrong!

I should stop now!

But in her defense, she was skiing more advanced trails this season and wanted to ski on Mother's Day.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> The attempt at humor at her expense, especially first thing in the morning!
> 
> Forgetting stuff!
> 
> ...


This might help
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1I3pSZGCuHA


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 31, 2014)

Whenever I talk about skiing. Or kayaking.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> This might help
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1I3pSZGCuHA



From the the Red Green show!  That guy is funny!  My wife does not see the humor though.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> From the the Red Green show!  That guy is funny!  My wife does not see the humor though.
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



My Wife loves the "Mans Prayer part "
watched a few episodes on Youtube this afternoon ,shame they cancelled the show loved the creative gadgets, My 7 year old laughed his ass off when he saw the ground hog skit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naJ18PUo55o


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Jun 2, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> If you ask her, most everything.




I have one of those too.!!!!


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My Wife loves the "Mans Prayer part "
> watched a few episodes on Youtube this afternoon ,shame they cancelled the show loved the creative gadgets, My 7 year old laughed his ass off when he saw the ground hog skit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naJ18PUo55o



It is the narrating that cracks me up!


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a very short attention span. That's probably the biggest pet peeve.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh another one - looking around while driving or jumping into a conversation not knowing what it is about.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## octopus (Jun 3, 2014)

my wife hates when i check my cell at the table, dinner, breakfast, whatever.   and everything else i do.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Whenever I talk about skiing. Or kayaking.



My wife hates skiing talk during her summer!  Always tells me to let her have her summer.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> My wife hates skiing talk during her summer!  Always tells me to let her have her summer.
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



She hates it when I'm hypothesizing in July about when the first snowfall will be.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't do anything TO annoy my wife.  But I'm sure there is a long list of things I do THAT annoy her.  For example: taking words literally.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I don't do anything TO annoy my wife.  But I'm sure there is a long list of things I do THAT annoy her.  For example: taking words literally.




That is a better way of wording it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2014)

After 49 plus years of marriage this is not even a concern anymore ,  what is scary is how much alike we are in attitude . She is in better shape than i will ever be and is my better angel , it may sound schmatlzy BUT it is true . 

Sometimes I act like i am not the sharpest tool in da box ,BUT i KNOW what I Know :beer: See below 

My advice to all the newly marrieds when asked is that the guy learn the MOST powerful sentence in the english language : "Helluva idea, wish i thought of it myself "


----------



## darent (Jun 4, 2014)

my selective hearing problem


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

darent said:


> my selective hearing problem



phew!  I though I was the only one!


----------



## Terry (Jun 9, 2014)

My beard. The more she bitched about it the longer I let it grow. Got down to my chest. She stopped bitching about it so I shaved it tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2014)

Terry said:


> My beard. The more she bitched about it the longer I let it grow. Got down to my chest. She stopped bitching about it so I shaved it tonight.



I did the same, but I actually got sick of it being so long before she stopping complaining about it.  I guess my willpower just wasn't there...


----------

